# Found some low carb gravy granules



## Mark Parrott

Poundstretcher sell Golden Fry gravy granules & they are only 3.5g carb per 100ml.  Bisto are 56g per 100ml.  We will be trying them out today.


----------



## AndBreathe

Mark Parrott said:


> Poundstretcher sell Golden Fry gravy granules & they are only 3.5g carb per 100ml.  Bisto are 56g per 100ml.  We will be trying them out today.



Mark - Be careful of comparing apples with pears.

The snip I have uploaded is for Beef Bisto taken from the Bisto website.  Whilst is has marginally more carb when made up as directed than the Golden Fry alternative, I would consider it marginal, unless you're consuming gallons of the stuff.  It strikes me 50ml is a fair dollop and 100ml a veritable lake, but that's just me.  I wouldn't expend too much sweat over that differential, if I wanted thickened gravy and granules were my tool of choice.


----------



## trophywench

Yes - a giant tub of Bisto - ie the 500g tub - makes gallons - lasts us months!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, used it in our stew tonight and was fine. Didn't need much and is was quite a bit cheaper than bisto.


----------



## Curly grandma

Just to say that cauliflower rice and courgette spagetti taste brilliant. Don't miss the real thing at all. 
The Lidl high protein roll is great and have yet to try the famous low carb noodles first discovered on dragons den.  Food has become more enjoyable!!!!  AND gradually the pounds are coming off, which is always a good thing for me.  5 months since diagnosis and feeling positive about T2 now. Hope I stay that way for a while.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I don't miss potatoes, rice or pasta. Replaced them with courgetti, cauli rice & celeriac/sweet potato.


----------



## Lynn Davies

I use the golden fry beef granules but the onion one tastes very salty to me


----------



## Northerner

I get the Sainsbury's 'Basics' - 19p a tub and indistinguishable (for me) from the Bisto  2.1g per 70ml serving


----------



## Curly grandma

Isn't it great that we no longer need the good old spud and bread as the only way to keep us from starvation? I remember my dad telling me that when he was a boy they had bread before a meal to fill them up first. Thus reducing the other expensive ingredients.  

The lovely suet pudding, Yorkshire pud, etc for the same reason I suspect.


----------



## Northerner

Curly grandma said:


> Isn't it great that we no longer need the good old spud and bread as the only way to keep us from starvation? I remember my dad telling me that when he was a boy they had bread before a meal to fill them up first. Thus reducing the other expensive ingredients.
> 
> The lovely suet pudding, Yorkshire pud, etc for the same reason I suspect.


We sometimes had a bread crust soaked in gravy for a meal!


----------



## Mark Parrott

My brother still won't give up his bread or potatoes.  Last week he text me a pic of him eating a huge pasty & saying 'Remember when you could eat these?'.  Well, he shouldn't be eating them either!


----------



## Curly grandma

Tell him you can eat a little of it (I do sometimes). But is it worth it? The flavour is never what I expect it to be.  And who has the will power??  You do. 

As for the gravey and bread (which ties the two subjects together) my dear dad who was a T2 loved his slice of bread after the meal to soak up the gravey. He also said that if they were lucky enough to have tinned fruit and evaporated milk he would soak up the juice with a slice of Wonderloaf.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just examined the carb content again & think I got it wrong.  Bisto is 2g per 50ml serving & Golden Fry is 1.6g per 50ml serving.  Don't know what I was looking at.


----------



## pat.y

My diabetes loves roast dinners. Daughter cooked me on yesterday. Before dinner I was 5.6. After roast beef, carrots, cabbage, peas, sweetcorn, broccoli, 2 roast potatoes and a yorkshire pudding with bisto gravy. I took my levels before tea and they were 3.9.


----------



## Northerner

pat.y said:


> My diabetes loves roast dinners. Daughter cooked me on yesterday. Before dinner I was 5.6. After roast beef, carrots, cabbage, peas, sweetcorn, broccoli, 2 roast potatoes and a yorkshire pudding with bisto gravy. I took my levels before tea and they were 3.9.


Hehe! Can you imagine some nurses and doctors recommending that?


----------



## Stitch147

Mmmmm the roast dinner diet. Where do I sign up!


----------



## Riri

We often had the bread slice in the homeade roast gravy as kids. We all loved it. Strange looking bad but we also had hot mashed potatoes with cold milk poured on top - another favourite.


----------



## GregP

I can't eat vegetables without gravy (and mint sauce) as I'm far too fussy! Hadn't thought about gravy making a big carb contribution, so thanks for the tip


----------



## toffee_01

my uncle used to make SOP he would soak bread in a CUP of tea oh it was lovely i still if i have toast dip it in my tea but no sugar


----------



## Radders

I’ve decided to give up Bisto and supermarket brands as they. All seem to contain palm oil. I found one that doesn’t in the health food shop but haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## chaoticcar

I make gravy with the juices from my meat some onion sauteed in butter a little red wine and a little liquid from my veg ,whizz it all up together and add seasoning if needed 
  CAROL


----------



## Browser

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't miss potatoes, rice or pasta. Replaced them with courgetti, cauli rice & celeriac/sweet potato.


When first diagnosed, I completely replaced potatoes, rice and pasta with the obvious substitutes. I got a wee bit fed up with them and although I still take them occasionally, I’ve found a small portion size of certain types of potato, brown rice and whole meal pasta is ok.


----------

